# New Body Release



## Gary McAllister (Mar 19, 2003)

New body release from McAllister Racing

#233- Lexus IS Touring /Sedan body. Sleek new look for 190mm Touring cars with very stable handling characteristics. Great fit for 190mm chassis with prominant front shelf spoiler and deep side rear add-on wing. Comes with paint mask for windows and some details, and overspray film. No detail decals available. Please support your local RC dealers and ask for McAllister Racing by name.


----------



## tallyrc (Jun 6, 2003)

Gary McAllister said:


> New body release from McAllister Racing
> 
> #233- Lexus IS Touring /Sedan body. Sleek new look for 190mm Touring cars with very stable handling characteristics. Great fit for 190mm chassis with prominant front shelf spoiler and deep side rear add-on wing. Comes with paint mask for windows and some details, and overspray film. No detail decals available. Please support your local RC dealers and ask for McAllister Racing by name.


nice looking body.. any chance the rear wing can be lowered to the body so it's "volume" can be maintained but still be kept under the roof line for rules sake?

also, any chance of producing 1/10th pan car bodies in gtp style? nobody is making them anymore and we need some...


----------



## UntuchablSS (Aug 10, 2004)

I supose the question is whether this is meant to be a ROAR/IFMAR kind of approved body or not to begin with. TallyRC hit it on the nose though, if the spoiler could be lowered, this body would be mint. Race approved or not.

1/10 GTP...I wish we were still running that class.


----------



## Gary McAllister (Mar 19, 2003)

Thanks for the questions...

Since these pictures were taken of the prototype bodies, we have lowered the rear wing mounts to better fit the ROAR rules. The wing volume may still need some reduction from what you see, for ROAR races, but I think you'll have plenty of wing based on our testing. The body has already been sent to ROAR for approval.

I also really loved the GTP era bodies. Unfortunately the current touring cars don't lend themselves to those body styles because of the high shock towers, unlike the Pan cars we used to race on road course. The GTP bodies sunk down significantly between the front wheels. We have two bodies available that we have tried to get as close to a GTP look as possible on a touring chassis, the "Wildcat 3" and "Flying M GT". they are pictured on our website.

I have a fond memory of being a guest of Nissan at a GTP race in Del Mar California back in the 80s. I had painted our Nissan GTP body that we made for the old pan cars in the factoy Nissan scheme. One of the pit crew handed it to Geoff Brabham in the car, I took a quick photo, they slammed the door shut and he headed to the starting grid. How often does that happen? I've still got the photos of course.

Gary McAllister


----------



## tallyrc (Jun 6, 2003)

i'm talking about bodies for pancars. they are making a modest comeback and there are several on the market again.. i have an rc10-l3t i need a body for since the nitro bodies are way too tall like you said to fit the shock towers...


----------



## Gary McAllister (Mar 19, 2003)

tallyrc-

Our GTP bodies from the 80s are still available, but they are for the wide pan cars. I think the 10L3T is a narrow car. That would be a tough market to justify body molds for.

Gary McAllister


----------

